
IPv6 adoption passes 20% (as measured by Google) - zeristor
https://www.google.com/intl/en/ipv6/statistics.html
======
zeristor
This being 19 months since it peaked past 10%.

Any guesses when we'll get past 50%?

How valid is this as a measure anyway?

